# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  أسئلة عـجـز الـشـيـعـه عـن الـجـواب عـلـيـها .

## رضا الحملاوي

السؤال الأول :

هل تؤمن أيها الشيعي بالقضاء والقدر؟

إن قلت نعم سأقول لك لماذ تضرب نفسك وتجلد ظهرك
وتصرخ وتبكي على الحسين؟
وإن قلت أنك لاتؤمن بالقضاء والقدر انتهى الأمر بإعتراضك على قضاء الله وعدم رضاك بحكمته.
السؤال الثاني :

من أمرك أيها الشيعي أن تفعل هذه الأفعال في عاشوراء؟
إن قلت الله ورسوله أمراني بهذا سأقول لك أين الدليل؟
وإن قلت لي لم يأمرك أحد سأقول لك هذه بدعة
وإن قلت أهل البيت أمروني سأطالبك أن تثبت من فعل هذا منهم؟
وإن قلت أني أعبر عن حبي لأهل البيت فسأقول لك إذاً كل المعممين يكرهون أهل البيت لأننا لانراهم يلطمون وأهل البيت يكرهون بعضهم بعضاً لأنه لا يوجد أحد منهم لطم وطبر على الآخر
السؤال الثالث :

هل خروج الحسين لكربلاء وقتله هناك عز للإسلام والمسلمين أم ذل للإسلام والمسلمين ؟
إن قلت عز للإسلام سأقول لك ولماذ تبكي على يوم فيه عز للإسلام والمسلمين أيسوؤك أن ترى عز للإسلام؟
وإن قلت ذلاً للإسلام والمسلمين سأقول لك وهل نسمي الحسين مذل الإسلام والمسلمين؟
لأن الحسين في معتقدك أيها الشيعي يعلم الغيب ومنها يكون الحسين قد علم أنه سيذل الإسلام والمسلمين .
السؤال الرابع :

مالذي استفاده الحسين رضي الله عنه من الخروج لكربلاء والموت هناك؟
إن قلت خرج ليثور على الظلم فسأقول لك ولماذا لم يخرج أبوه علي بن أبي طالب على من ظلموه ؟ أم أن الحسين أعلم من أبيه أو أن أبيه لم يتعرض للظلم أو أن علي لم يكن شجاعاً ليثور على الظلم ؟
ولماذا لم يخرج أخوه الحسن على معاوية بل صالحه وسلمه البلاد والعباد فأي الثلاثة كان مصيباً ؟
السؤال الرابع :

لماذا أخذ الحسين معه النساء والأطفال لكربلاء؟
إن قلت أنه لم يكن يعلم ماسيحصل لهم سأقول لك لقد نسفت العصمة المزعومة التي تقول أن الحسين يعلم الغيب.
وإن قلت أنه يعلم فسأقول لك هل خرج الحسين ليقتل أبناؤه ؟
وإن قلت أن الحسين خرج لينقذ الإسلام كما يردد علمائك فسأقول لك وهل كان الإسلام منحرفاً في عهد الحسن ؟ وهل كان الإسلام منحرفاً في عهد علي؟
ولماذا لم يخرجا لإعادة الإسلام؟
فأما أن تشهد بعدالة الخلفاء وصدقهم ورضى علي بهم أو تشهد بخيانة علي والحسن للإسلام.
السؤال الخامس :

من قتل الحسين ؟
إن قلت يزيد بن معاوية سأطالبك بدليل صحيح من كتبك ( لاتتعب نفسك بالبحث فلا يوجد دليل (في كتبك يثبت أن يزيد قتل أو أمر بقتل الحسين 
وإن قلت شمر بن ذي الجوشن سأقول لك لماذ تلعن يزيد ؟
إن قلت الحسين قتل في عهد يزيد فسأقول لك أن إمامك الغائب المزعوم مسؤول عن كل قطرة دم نزفت من المسلمين ففي عهده ضاعت العراق وفلسطين وافغانستان وتقاتل الشيعة وهو يتفرج ولم يصنع شيء .
(الشيعة يعتقدون أن إمامهم الغائب هو الحاكم الفعلي للكون )
السؤال السادس :

أيهما أشد على الإسلام والمسلمين وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أم مقتل الحسين ؟
إن قلت وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سأقول لك لماذا لانراكم
تلطمون على النبي؟
وإن قلت مقتل الحسين أشد ستثبت للناس أن النبي لاقدر له عندكم وأنكم تفضلون عليه الحسين.
السؤال السابع :

الحسين رضي الله عنه (في دين الشيعة ) يعلم الغيب كاملاً فهل خرج منتحراً وأخذ معه أهله؟
إن قلت نعم طعنت بالحسين واتهمته بقتل نفسه وأولاده.
وإن قلت لا نسفت عصمته وأسقطت إمامته ..
السؤال الثامن :

يقول علمائكم أن للأئمة ولاية تكوينية تخضع لسيطرتها جميع ذرات الكون ، فهل كان شمر قاتل الحسين يخضع لولاية التكوينية؟
إن قلت نعم فهذا يعني أن الحسين مات منتحراً لأنه لم يستخدم ولايته التكوينية .
وإن قلت لا لايخضع كذّبت كل علمائك الذين أجمعوا على القول بالولاية التكوينة.
السؤال التاسع :

في حفلات عاشوراء أقول حفلات لأن المعممين يأخذون أموالاً مقابل إحياء هذه الأيام مثل المطربين في حفلات الصيف ، في حفلات عاشوراء هل أخذ المعمم والرادود للأموال مقابل أن يبكي أو يغني لكم
هل نعتبره متاجرة بذكرى الحسين ؟
إن قلت نعم انتهى أمرهم .
وإن قلت لا قلت لك لماذا لايبكون ويغنون مجاناً لو كانوا يحبون الحسين؟
السؤال العاشر :
لماذا نرى من يلطم ويصرخ ويجلد نفسه بالسلاسل ويضرب رأسه بالسيف هم أنتم أيها البسطاء بينما لم نرى أصحاب العمائم يفعلون ذلك ؟
إن قلت كلامي غير صحيح وهم يلطمون ويطبرون ويزحفون مثلكم طالبتك بالإثبات ؟
وإن قلت نعم هذا هو الواقع فسأترك ألف علامة استفهام في رأسك حول ولائهم ومحبتهم للحسين
السؤال الحادي عشر :

أنتم تصرخون في عاشوراء من كل عام يالثارات الحسين بإشارة واضحة منكم للإنتقام ممن قتل الحسين! السؤال هنا لماذا لم يأخذ الأئمة بثأر أبيهم من قتلته كما تزعمون؟
فهل أنتم أكثر شجاعة منهم ؟
إن قلتم نحن أكثر شجاعة انتهى الأمر.
وإن قلتم لم يقدروا بسبب الأوضاع السياسية فسأقول لكم وأين الولاية التكوينية التي تخضع لسيطرتها جميع ذرات الكون ؟ أم هي خرافة فقط في رؤوسكم؟
ثم من هم الذين ستأخذون ثأر الحسين منهم ؟
السؤال الثاني عشر :

هذا السؤال موجه لمهدي الرافضة الهارب ، لماذ أنت هارب حتى الآن هل أنت خائف من شيء؟ أم أنك خرافة ؟ وهل صحيح أنك ستخرج بقرآن جديد غير هذا القرآن؟
إن قلت أن لست خائف فسأقول لك ماذا تنتظر لتخرج؟
إن قلت أنتظر أمر الله فسأطلب منك الدليل لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يترك شيئاً إلا بينه لنا، إلا كنت ستطعن في النبي فهذا أمر آخر .
عندما ألتقيك أيها الإمام الوهمي سأطلب منك إقامة مناظرة بيني وبينك في غرفة أنصار أهل البيت عليهم السلام في البالتوك
أيها الشيعي لا أطلب منك إلا شيئاً واحداً فقط وهو
أن تستخدم عقلك وتفكر ولا تسلمه للمعمم ليفكر نيابة عنك ويقرر لك مصيرك فيكفي أن المعمم سرق مالك وقد يكون سرق عرضك فأحفظ عقلك وفكر
فكر فقط !
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 

منقول

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

الشيعة مثلهم كمثل الميت بيد غساله - المعمم - يعمل ما يشاء بعقله ...
جزاكم الله خيرا  ، وبارك فيكم .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> الشيعة مثلهم كمثل الميت بيد غساله - المعمم - يعمل ما يشاء بعقله ...
> جزاكم الله خيرا  ، وبارك فيكم .


وهو كذلك أختي أمة الوهاب 
وأنت بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> أيها الشيعي لا أطلب منك إلا شيئاً واحداً فقط وهو
> أن تستخدم عقلك وتفكر ولا تسلمه للمعمم ليفكر نيابة عنك ويقرر لك مصيرك فيكفي أن المعمم سرق مالك وقد يكون سرق عرضك فأحفظ عقلك وفكر
> فكر فقط !


للرفع ولعله مهم

----------


## أبو نايف الهاشمي

دعني أقول هنا : أسئلة في الصميم تخرس كل رافضي أثيم !!

بارك الله فيك

----------


## المقدسى

المذهب الشيعى يظهر عواره لكل منصف من القوم ولكن إذا إستحكمت البدعة والهوى من رجل سيجد جواب لأى سؤال يطرح عليه حتى وإن كان مقتنعاً بأنه يهذى ..!!
اللهم لا تجعل على قلوبنا أكنة وأجعلنا من المتبعين لدينك المقتدين برسولك 
بارك الله فيك ونصر اهل السنة .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الأخوان : 
أبو نايف الهاشمي
  المقدسى  
جزاكما الله كل خيرٍ

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك أخي الكريم
وأسئلة أخرى كثيرة
منها : 

 هل أخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم من الصحابة خمس أموالهم ؟ أم لا؟
فإن أخذها وأعطوها له فكيف تسبوهم ؟ وإن لم يطلبها منهم؟ فشيوخكم ثلة من اللصوص ؟!

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

وسؤال آخر:
هل يقبل علي بن أبي طالب أن يغلف أو يُسَقَّف  بيته بالذهب؟
إن كان يقبل فهو من أشباه الفراعنة حاشاه! وإن كان يرفض هذا التعظيم والإسراف فوالله لقطع رؤوس الوثنيين ممن سقَّفوا قبره بالذهب

----------


## يوسف بن علي

بارك الله لنا فيك أخي رضا 
أسئلة لا يخرج منها الشيعي إلا في حالتين :إما أنه يتوب إلى الله تعالى 
وإما أنه يزداد جهلا و ضلالا ..........
جزيتم خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

شيخاي الفاضلين ، وأخواي الكريمين :
يوسف بن علي 
وفلاح حسن البغدادي 
جزاكما الله كل خيرٍ ونفع بكما ومنكم نستفيد بارك الله لنا فيكم

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

بمناسبة ذكركم لهؤلاء القوم
أذكر لكم موقف أمي العزيزة
وقد مضى من عمرها الآن سبع وستون عاما
كنت أتابع يوما قناة وصال
أثناء بثها لإحدى مهازل القوم
فإذا بأمي تناديني من الغرفة الأخرى
يا بنتي كيف تستمعين إلى الكفار؟؟؟
عجبا
أماه.. من تقصدين يا أماه
أجابت
من هؤلاء الذين يسبون عائشة الطاهرة؟

أماه

مجانين عافاك الله

إذن أغلقي التلفاز لا تلوثي جو البيت بكلام الكفار


مضى على الأمر شهران
وجئت إلى الجامعة لأحضر بعض الدروس
وأثناء حصة الجرح والتعديل تطرق الشيخ إلى موضوع القوم  ثم قال

والعجيب أن العجائز أيضا كفروا القوم.....


أحسن الله إليك أخي رضا

ودام قلمك في خدمة السنة...

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين .. ولك بالمثل أختي الفاضلة ...ووفقك في علمك العظيم 
حفظ الله أمك الكريمة وألبسها لباس الصحة والعافية 
يا أختي من المتكلمين من تمنى أنة قضى حياته في عقيدة العجائز

----------


## أبو بكر يحي السطائفي

_بارك الله فيك أخي رضا على قذائف الحق على سبابة الصحابة ولكن القوم صم لايعقلون..._

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وفيك بارك الله أخي أبا بكر

----------


## بنت العقيلي

نفع الله بك .. عليهم من الله مايستحقون

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين ... ونفع بك أختاه

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أسئلة قادت شباب الشيعة إلى الحق

http://www.pdfshere.com/up/index.php...ewfile&id=2120*****

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وهذه أسئلةٌ طرحها عليهم الإمام زين العابدين علي بن الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب - :     

جاء قومٌ من أهل العراق، فذكروا أبا بكر وعمر فنالوا منهما، ثم ابتدؤوا في عثمان، فقال لهم عليُّ بن الحسين: أخبروني، أأنتم من المهاجرين الأولين ﴿ الَّذِينَ أُخْرِجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ وَأَمْوَالِهِمْ يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلاً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانًا وَيَنْصُرُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ ﴾ [الحشر: 8]؟ 
قالوا: لا، 
قال: فأنتم من الذين ﴿ تَبَوَّؤُوا الدَّارَ وَالْإِيمَانَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ يُحِبُّونَ مَنْ هَاجَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ ﴾ [الحشر: 9]؟
 قالوا: لا، 
فقال لهم: أما أنتم فقد أقررتم وشهدتم على أنفسكم أنَّكم لستم من هؤلاء ولا من هؤلاء، وأنا أشهد أنَّكم لستم من الفرقة الثالثة الذين قال الله - عزَّ وجلَّ - فيهم: ﴿ الَّذِينَ جَاؤُوا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَ  ا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلاَ تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلًّا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا... ﴾ [الحشر: 10] الآية، فقوموا عني لا باركَ الله فيكم ولا قَرَّب دورَكم، أنتم مستهزئون بالإسلام ولستم من أهله.


"الحلية"، لأبي نعيم، ج3، ص137.
نقلته من هنا:
http://www.alukah.net/Web/fayad/10667/24279/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

اللهم اغفر لي وارحمني

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

للرفع ...

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

http://www.saaid.net/Warathah/Alkharashy/40.htm..............................  ........أسئلة قادت شباب الشيعة إلى الحق

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيك على الإضافة أخي أبا عبد الأكرم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

للرفع

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

للاستفادة

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> أسئلة قادت شباب الشيعة إلى الحـق..............................  ........أسئلة قادت شباب الشيعة إلى الحق


*أسئلة قادت شباب الشيعة إلى الحق ( نسخة معتمدة )*

*الشيخ سليمان الخراشي*

مكتبة صيد الفوائد الاسلامية[IMG

----------


## رضاأبوعمر

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وفيك بارك الله أخانا الفاضل

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

......

----------


## سمير عبد الحي

سؤال للخاصة قبل العامة:
إذا سمعت شخصاً يلعن عمر
فقل له : أي عمر تقصد ؟
أهوَ : عمر بن علي بن ابي طالب ؟
أم عمر بن الحسن بن علي ؟
أم عمر بن الحسين بن علي ؟
أم عمر بن علي زين العابدين بن الحسين ؟
أو عمر بن موسى الكاظم ؟
و إذا سمعت أحدهم يهتف
عائشة في النار عائشة في النار 
فاسأله: أي عائشة تقصد ؟
أهيَ عائشة بنت جعفر الصادق ؟
أم عائشة بنت موسى الكاظم ؟
أم عائشة بنت علي الرضا ؟
أو عائشة بنت علي الهادي ؟
فحدد أيَّ عائشة تقصد ؟
و إذا سمعت شخصاً يسب أبا بكر و ينعته بـ
( الزنديق ) 
فقل له : من هو الشخص المقصود بهذه الصفة ؟
أهوَ : أبو بكر بن علي بن أبي طالب ؟
أم أبو بكر بن الحسن بن علي ؟
أم أبو بكر بن الحسين بن علي ؟
أو أبو بكر بن موسى الكاظم ؟

ثم إسأله لماذا سمى هؤلاء ابنائهم وبناتهم بهذه الأسماء !!!
والقاصي والداني يعلم علم اليقين أن:
الأبُّ يتخيَّر وينتقي أسماء أولاده الأحب إلى نفسه!!
أرجوكم كل الرجاء أن تردوا علي الجواب!!
أرجوكم.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا أخانا سمير .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الحمدُ لله ..*

----------

